# Beer Stuff



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Man sitting at home on the verandah with his wife and he says, "I love you."

She asks, "Is that you or the beer talking?"..........

He replies, "It's me............. talking to the beer."


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Burrp


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Must have been Founders KBS he was drinking!
...or Bell's Hopslam


----------

